# Last Friday



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Friday


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What was happening in your city?


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> What was happening in your city?


March BLM , anytime when protests or march I make good money


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> March BLM , anytime when protests or march I make good money


Of course, some wanted to join the march and some people wanted to get back to their cars.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> View attachment 504863
> Friday


Yeah but that's SE DC and PG County. There's a reason the surge is that high. I would want @Ozzyoz's vest if I was driving there. And during a protest? No thank you.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Of course, some wanted to join the march and some people wanted to get back to their cars.


And some people want to get to **** out from this area


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Same day last Friday it's only beginning.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The money was good. I worked, but I drove the cab. I was not going to try to find passengers in that crowd, especially those who were trying to ping you from closed streets. I had a few Curb pings that I declined because they were in the closed-off area. If I am driving my cab, my customer is the one with his hand in the air. I did actually accept a few Curb pings, but those were from customer smart enough to figure out that they should get to a street where I could fetch them.

Sadly, many people did not heed the warnings and drove into the city. It was the usual diverted traffic that moves two inches, *SLAM on the brakes*; two inches, *SLAM on the brakes*; two inches, *SLAM on the brakes; *two inches, *SLAM** on the brakes*. I know traffic patterns when the police close streets, so I stayed away from the streets that were clogged with morons who will not or can not undertand what happens when streets get closed.

Across the Anacostia and Prince George's County are always surging because fewer drivers will work those neighbourhoods. It was the same in the cab business.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> Same day last Friday it's only beginning.
> View attachment 504916


These are the people protesting against a capitalist system of oppression right?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Is Toronto the last market left where we get surge MULTIPLIERS rather than Flat$-amounts?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Is Toronto the last market left where we get surge MULTIPLIERS


Calif is multipliers. Real and driver created.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Is Toronto the last market left where we get surge MULTIPLIERS rather than Flat$-amounts?


How high do they go these days?



Ek3333 said:


> Same day last Friday it's only beginning.
> View attachment 504916


That's it, I'm moving to DC


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> How high do they go these days?


Not particularly high. I've seen as high as 3x but they are unicorn rides. Mostly 1.2-1.7x in the core of the city. But it is daily during key rush times and some events.


----------



## ivangradjanin (Sep 15, 2020)

But I am waiting for trip maybe... an hour


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I rarely get surges anymore, they are mostly random.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> How high do they go these days?
> 
> 
> That's it, I'm moving to DC


In your market you will never get higher than a 5.0 and they are pretty rare. Most of the time it is 2.5-3.0.


----------

